# Considering not neutering. Need advice.



## iluvmy67cuda (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new on here. My chorkie puppy (his moms a chihuahua, dads a yorkie) Charlie is 6 months old and he's in the middle of puberty. I don't intend to breed him, but I'm still unsure if i want to get him neutered. He's never around girl dogs and the chance for him to mate is not there. I want to do whats best for his health. I'm worried about the long term effects of neutering, maybe the lack of testosterone is bad. I've read a ton of articles about it and there is alot of conflicting information. Some people say some cancer risks are worse with neutering. They also say it can cause hypothyroidism, which chi's are already at risk for. I also don't want to put him through unnecessary pain. What do you guys think? Is it ok to leave him be?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

everyone here will say to fix him up for his own good in health. ive read those same articles as well. my boy isnt fixed and he is 5 years old...marks a buttload...if you want to get down on ur hands and knees to cleanup after him everyday...that's your choice lol. i regret not getting him fixed now...but it's too late since his bloodtest showed he was too high in something which he cant handle anathesia... -.- ive heard from another member on here their chi got really bad testicle issues and passed away from not getting fixed. also...they are way more aggressive when kept intact...believe me.


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

I cant really help you but just to let you know I am in exactly the same situation. My 9 month old is full of 'swagger' and is very distracted by other dogs which makes training pretty hard right now!
Im not sure if I eant him done though for the reasons you state.
Have you looked into chemical castration? I might try that when he is a yr. It is reversible if you dont like the results. Im in the Uk. If you are in the Us dont confuse chemical castration with 'zuetering' which is a permanent method.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I am going to have to send Frodo to the vet before too long, as he has a little sister who is coming up to 5 months in age. The vet has advised me to let her have one season before spaying, and I don't want any chances of any little 'accidents'. I've thought long and hard about it, and have posted on this forum too in order to get advice, and that's helped me to come to a decision. You'll find that different members will advise different things, based on their own experiences and beliefs - which just goes to show that there's no right or wrong answer, only what's right for you and your dog individually.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There is no need to get him neutered if you do not want to. 
Modern research shows that it is better for their long term health and development to wait until a dog is physically mature before castrating, so you have plenty of time to decide.
You also may feel differently when he is 18 months old and has his adult hormones.
Entire dogs can mark, show unwanted sexual behaviours and be aggressive around other entire males. My dog is entire and shows none of these behaviours, so I would be happy to leave him entire if he didn't have an undescended testicle. (Although I am looking into getting just the retained one removed and leaving the normal one in place.)
Neutering only solves behaviour problems caused by hormones, it won't alter his personality or resolve training issues. Let your puppy mature, and if he is still a perfect pet as an adult, then leave him entire. If he starts to show unwanted hormone driven behaviours you can have him neutered as an adult.


----------



## iluvmy67cuda (Sep 23, 2013)

He has a stuffed animal that he humps, and he occasionally humps my moms male neutered chihuahua, but other than that he's not aggressive and he never pees in the house. Outside he's marking all over the place but only outside. He's very gentle, he plays with our chinchilla every day. I think i'll spend another month to think about it. I just don't want him to have long term problems because of the neuter.


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

i will be getting my boy done, because i intend to get him a female friend, and i dont want them mating because i am hoping it will be his sister in his mums next litter


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I am all for neutering. I have seen way too many issues with enlarged prostates and such in older intact dogs. My stepdad's dog is intact and when I babysit him, he humps my cats, drives my spayed female dog insane to the point she shakes, and licks himself until I have nasty stuff all over my couch.


----------

